# 10hp bass tournments



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

anybody know if theres any 10hp limit bass tournments in ohio,an if so who to contact thanks


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They have tourneys all the time on Clendening and Piedmont lakes. They have 10hp limits on them.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Google Sportsmans 10 HP Bass Circuit. The circuit is in NE Ohio (mostly MWCD) not sure where you are located.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

not sure where you are but there are a few 10hp series on Hoover in central ohio north of columbus.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have the dates done soon on the hoover series. Will have 7 dates you must fish 6 to go to the classic.
2cd Annual
OMBTT Hoover Series 
Walnut RAMP (South Pool) Trailering Allowed
No membership required 95% PAYBACK/Take off Safe Light/5 Fish Limit/No Trophys Just cold hard cash/Entrys prior to tournament will get position based on when received/Entrys at ramp will be assigned a number/OMBTT Trailer and equipment will be present/Fish one or fish all/ 30% from each tournament to be held back for 2011 classic in late October./Food and Drinks after tournament. Payouts adjusted for fewer boats. Fish 6 out of 7 and qualify for championship!
1) April th Safe Light 4) July th Safe Light 7) OCT cd Safe Light 
2) May th Safe Light 5) AUG th Safe Light 8)Classic October -2 dayth 
3) June th Safe Light 6) SEP th Safe light 
FIRST PLACE ~$ 500.00~ FIRST PLACE
SECOND PLACE $300.00
THIRD PLACE $200.00 
1st BB 175.00 2cd BB 75.00 70.00 Entry Fee includes Big Bass
427.00 FROM EACH EVENT CARRIED TO THE CHAMPIONSHIP AFTER 7 TOURNAMENTS WITH 25 BOATS CHAMPIONSHIP FUND 2,989.00 ADD IN THE ENTRY FOR THE CLASSIC THATS A $4,415.00 CLASSIC with 25 boat average


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Where do you live?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

sunbury,oh


----------



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

im from elyria, lorain co.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

There are some electric and 10HP in this region listed/linked here:

http://dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

nip


----------

